

Facebook App 'Super Wall' Worth $10 Million? - sbraford
http://mashable.com/2007/10/04/rockyou-superwall/
Seems a bit high to me.  How much actual revenue does it bring in?
======
jsjenkins168
If these guys think their facebook app (or ANY app) is worth anywhere near
$10M they have a serious problem.

There's just no way to build an economic moat with a facebook application.
Facebook can come in and crush you at any time. Who would actually pay that
much for something that could so easily be destroyed?

Maybe I am missing something here.

